# Wasserblasen am Taucher



## Funball (22. Juni 2004)

wie erstellt man kleine Blässchen die an einem Taucher hochsteigen . Also unter Wasser? Kann man das ohne weiteres selber machen in PSD ? wenn ja wie? 

thx funnn


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (22. Juni 2004)

*Blasenentzündung*

Also,
die Brush-Engine, über die Photoshop seit Version 7 verfügt, kann bei einer solchen Aufgabe recht nützlich sein.

Mit einer selbstgemachten Werkzeugspitze (zwei überlagerte Verläufe) habe ich die Bläschen mit weißer Farbe einfach ins Bild gemalt.
Es empfiehlt sich, da ganze auf einer Separeten Ebene zu tun. Nachträgliche Deckkraftregelung sowie Retusche einzelber Details sind dann kein Problem.

Die Einstellungen sehen ungefär so aus:


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (22. Juni 2004)

*Blasenentzündung, die Zweite*

So.

Die Werkzeugspitze zu erstellen, hat grad mal eine Minute gedauert.

Und hier mal ein schnell hingeschlunztes Beispiel, wie sowas im Bild aussehen würde - geht bestimmt noch besser:


----------



## Funball (22. Juni 2004)

Jo danke Onkel Jürgen das is ja doch einfacher als ich dachte ...  

Hab Dir noch eine PN geschrieben.


----------



## NicePF (23. Juni 2004)

@ Onkel Jürgen

Wenn du die Bläschen kleiner und feiner machst siehts realistischer aus...so große Blasen in dem Ausmaß (zumindest in Nähe des Mundes) kenne ich nicht 

Am besten wärs natürlich die Blasen würden das Licht auch brechen, aber da wären wir schon bei 3D Programmen...

Gruß
Nice


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (23. Juni 2004)

*@ NicePF*

Ja, das hab' ich mir auch gedacht. Das Taucherbildchen hatte ich aussem Netz gegoogleld, war eigentlich zu klein für meine Werkzeugspitze. Hab' daher das Bild erstmal groß gezogen, draufgemalt und es wieder verkleinert. (Ist zwar 'ne Holzmammer-Methode, hab's aber auch nur, wie schon erwähnt, hingeschlunzt.)

Allerdings kann man unter Größen-Jitter bei den Werkzeugspitzen-Einstellungen auch daran rumschrauben. Wollte man's ordentlich machen, ist selbstverfreilich darauf zu achten, wie die Bläschchen erst beim Aufsteigen größer werden. Außerdem sind mir die Dingelchen zu weiß. Allzu komplexe Lichtreflexe halte ich jedoch für zu viel des Guten. Die Dingelchen sind eigentlich so klein, um ein differenziertes Farbenspiel auszumachen. Das Ganze sollte erstmal etwas blaustichiger (weil unter Wasser) sein.


----------



## NicePF (23. Juni 2004)

Sieh dir doch einfach mal Beispielfotos von Blasen an...ich denk da immer so schön an die o2 Blasen :






da kannst du dann in etwa abschätzen wie es aussehen sollte/könnte.

Grüße
Nice


----------



## Funball (24. Juni 2004)

@ Jürgen das war schon ok wie du es gezeigt hast anpassen werd ich mir das natürlich selber .

@nice das was Du da gezeigt hast möchte ich gern mal von dir nachgemacht in Photoshop sehen


----------



## chrisbergr (24. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Funball _
> *@nice das was Du da gezeigt hast möchte ich gern mal von dir nachgemacht in Photoshop sehen  *


Hehe das hat man davon wenn man so dick aufträgt 
Aber mal im ernst, wenn du so ein Bild hast und dich daran orientierst, ist es mit ein bisschen ZEIT kein Problem, das in etwa genauso hin zu bekommen.

Aber ich denke die Methode von Onkel Jürgen ist absolut ausreichend und sieht gut aus. Ich würde die Ebene mit den Blasen eventuell noch auf Luminanz stellen und ausprobieren, ob sich mit nem blauen 'Schein nach außen' noch ein schöner Effekt erzielen lassen kann.

Gruß


----------



## d-minded (24. Juni 2004)

Vor allem muss der Kontrast noch um einiges erhöht werden, wenn man die 2 Bilder vergleicht. Dann sehen die Blasen auch nach Blasen aus und nicht nach Luftscheiben.


----------



## Funball (25. Juni 2004)

Blasen hin Blasen her . Ich muss es so oder so auf meine  Bild anpassen .Wenn es gut geworden is werd ich es hier mal posten ihr könnt ja dann Eure Meinung dazu sagen .

Thx Funball


----------

